# postoperative seroma



## pwald614 (Nov 17, 2017)

Hi, was wondering whether or not billing for a postoperative drainage of a seroma in the 90 day global after a Parotidectomy is allowed. It's not really a complication, rather a risk of the surgery. I was thinking 10160 with a 79 modifier. Any thoughts? The Dr. I work for is now looking into injecting Botox into this area as he has had to have it drained a couple of times. I would appreciate any help!


----------



## thomas7331 (Nov 17, 2017)

I'm not sure I really know what is the difference between a "complication" and a "risk" of surgery?  If the seroma resulted from surgery, it would be hard for me to justify a modifier 79 that indicates it is unrelated unless the documentation gives more information than this.  I guess the question to be asked of you and your provider would be:  if you are audited and found to have billed this in error, would you be able to write a persuasive argument that your documentation supports that this is unrelated to the procedure?


----------



## pwald614 (Nov 21, 2017)

I will ask the Physician. I don't think either of us thought it should be billed, but now he is thinking he may have to do Botox injection to this area and thought he had to have trail of treatment that failed.


----------



## thomas7331 (Nov 22, 2017)

FYI if the Botox injection is performed and is related, you can still bill the charge for the drug itself and recover that cost if it is covered - the drugs do not fall into the global period, only the surgeon's professional services.


----------

